# Micro-rayas en tv SONY



## mjnavapo (Abr 15, 2007)

Hola, tengo una TV CRT Sony de 29" 100Hz (de los modelos justo antes de salir la gama de CRT con pantalla totalmente plana), que desde hace unas semanas cuando quiere se ven unas micro-rayas horizontales por toda la pantalla, de los colores RGB.

Alguien sabe que puede ser y cuanto puede costar su reparacion aproximadamente??

Un saludo.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 24, 2007)

Amigo, la mejor sujerencia que se te puede hacer es que lleves el TV a un servicio autorizado de su marca correspondiente.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## mjnavapo (Jul 4, 2007)

Gracias por responder.

Las micro rayas esas se cortaron a los pocos dias hasta este finde que han vuelto a aparecer.

Mi tio tiene una tienda de electrodomesticos y ya le ha pasado esto mismo a dos modelos iguales (el mio y el de otro hombre) y lo ha llevado al SAT de Sony en mi ciudad y despues de unos meses buscando la averia se lo ha tenido que traer sin solucionarlo.

No se si es que ni la misma Sony sabe cual es el problema o los del sAT de mi ciudad no tienen ni idea...

Por lo que lo pregunto aqui a ver si alguien sabe lo que es, ya que llevarlo al SAT de Sony ya hemos comprobado que no sirve para nada (En este caso) y si alguien me sabe decir lo que le pasa, pues mi propio tio me lo podria reparar, pero claro, tengo que decirle lo que es...


----------



## mcrven (Jul 5, 2007)

Amigo mjnavapo, según leí en algún documento relacionado, ese problemita (Si es que es el mismo) se debe a la construcción del tubo CRT (pantalla), en especial por la construcción de la máscara de sombra de los tubos Trinitron. La máscara de sombra está construida con una cortina de alhambres muy finos en posición vertical y, para estabilizarlos - evitar vibraciones - colocan una serie de alhambres en forma horizontal. No son muchos pero, por motivos no determinados, parece que se mueven de su sitio o, se desplaza el barrido de líneas y se tornan visibles.

Eso, según, no tiene solución.

No tengo ninguna otra indicación al respecto.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## mjnavapo (Jul 8, 2007)

El modelo es una KV-29C3E

Lo que se ven son muchisimas rayitas de unos 5mm por toda la pantalla y separadas entre ellas sobre 1cm y todos en posicion horizontal.

Son de los colores basicos y depende de la imagen que se este viendo se ven mas de un color que de otro.

Por cierto, esas rayas no se ven en los menu en pantalla de la tv ni en el teletexto (cuando el fondo es negro). Pero si se ve tanto cuando es por antena, como por euroconector.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 8, 2007)

Oye amigo se me ocurre algo...
Tómale una foto y publicala aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## mjnavapo (Jul 10, 2007)

Aqui esta:


----------



## mcrven (Jul 10, 2007)

Lo que se ve es un ruido que se genera en las secciones comprendidas entre el sintonizador y el amplificador de video. Descarta este último pués, como dices, cuando activas un VCD o DVD, no se ven. Así que, debes revisar cuidadosamente, sintonizador y FI.

mcrven


----------



## mjnavapo (Jul 10, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta.

No, cuando pongo el video, dvd, tdt, xbox... tb se ve esas rayas.

Cuando no se ve es solo en el teletexto y en los menu en pantalla de la tv

Por cierto, que es la FI ??

Un saludo.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 10, 2007)

Si le cuentas a un técnico, el debería conocer el término.

FI = Frecuencia Intermedia.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 11, 2007)

Si como nos comentas si pones el teletexto no se ve, esto descatraria toda la zona RF y color y eso es mucha tele.

Prueva con el DVD con el euro/scart y configuras el DVD como RGB y nos comentas.

Si es una averia habitual deberias googleas seguro que algien ya lo ha solucionado 
pasate por aqui y preparte una taza de cafe o te segun tus preferencias.

de lo mejorcito
http://www.empresas.mundo-r.com/cromavideo/inicio.html
http://club.telepolis.com/croma.video/index.htm


http://www.eserviceinformación.com/index.php?what=search
http://www.yoreparo.com/
http://elmswood.guernsey.net/





A trabajar.....


----------



## mjnavapo (Jul 15, 2007)

He estado buscando y no he encontrado nada sobre este modelo.

Pero ya digo que en mi pueblo, ya ha pasado lo mismo a dos TV iguales, por lo que no creo que sea casualidad.

He probado con diferentes aparatos conectados por euroconector, cambiando los modos y las rayas nunca desaparecen.


----------



## mjnavapo (Jul 31, 2007)

Info...

Le lleve la tv a mi tio y la ha estado mirando, dice que lleva dos placas y que al moverlas un poquito se quitaban las rayas.
La ha desmontado y limpiado y ha repasadoa lgunas sldaduras y se ha tirado una semana en su tienda funcionando perfectamente.

Pero al traerla de nuevo a mi casa ha  vuelto a salir las rayas.
Aunque ahora, cuando salen, le pegas un golpe en la parte trasera y se quitan y lo mismo estas unas horas que se ve bien.

Vamos, que eso tiene que ser a la fuerza alguna soldadura no??

Es que dice mi tio que repasar todas las soldaduras es una barbaridad, mucho trabajo y que algunas son muy pequeñas, con resitencias de esas pequeñas...

Que opinais ??


----------



## jona (Jul 31, 2007)

hola
pues muchas fallas se expresan asi,dandole un golpecito o moviendo algunas placas,el problema desaparece,estos es una clara evidencia de falsas soldaduras,ya me ha pasado.
cuando tu golpeas el tv y desaparece el problema,revisa el tv abriendolo y de el lado que lo golpeas puede que haya una placas.
dile a tu tio que deberia de resoldar toda la placa,donde vos decis que le das un golpecito.
a veces a los golpes se diagnostican muchas fallas.
saludos compañero.


----------



## mjnavapo (Ago 2, 2007)

jona asi es, con solo darle un golpe se arreglaba.

Pero ya ha vuelto a fallar todo el rato, y por muchos golpes que le dabas no se solucionaba.

La he habierto y con un compresor de aire le he limpiado todo el polvo que tenia por dentro, que practicamente no se veian las placas.

La he encendido y seguia fallando, pero con solo mover un pelin una de las dos placas se solucionaba.

DE las dos placas, se ve que una es la fuente de alimentacion y la otra la que lleva el sintonizador y eso.

Pues es la del sintonizador, que va "protegida" con una chapa y lleva el sintonizador y los euroconectores. Con solo darle un pequeñito golpe, vamos, moverla mas bien, se ha solucionado y ya lleva un rato que no falla, y he cerrado la tv y va bien.

Como se arregla con solo moverla un poquitillo... sera mas bien de los conectores que enganchan esa placa con la placa principal ??
Es que tiene una placa principal en horizontal y luego estas dos placas van "pinchadas" a la pincipal puestas en vertical.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 2, 2007)

Mj saludos.
Como te indiqué en un post anterior, parecía ser cosa de RF y, eso parecen confirmar tus fotos, además, ahora lo has confirmado moviendo las placas.
Es muy probable que tu falla esté localizada dentro del sintonizador, he encontrado varios problemas de ese tipo y, principalmente, se deben a roturas de soldaduras. Casi siempre se rompen las soldaduras que fijan los tabiques metálicos que separan las distintas secciónes del sintonizador.
No es una tarea fácil, desde luego, pero no es imposible. Se requiere paciencia, iluminación dirigida y, sobre todo, algún medio de amplificación: lupa, visor microscópico o vesera con lentes magnificadores.


mcrven


----------



## soncarlos28 (Sep 3, 2007)

Me pasa lo mismo......que ati mi modelo es kv29c3e. La he llevado a reparar pero al cabo de 8 meses otra vez igual ... me puedes indicar que haces para que te funcione....
Muchas gracias


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 4, 2007)

hola : la 4 seria para tu caso  

Seis pasos para reparar fallas

1. Aproxímese a la unidad descompuesta. Esto dará la idea de que usted conoce algo. Esto también impresionará a cualquiera que esté mirando, y si la unidad de repente empieza a funcionar usted tendrá el crédito de su reparación. Si este paso falla proceda al segundo paso. 

2. Muéstrele el manual de instrucciones a la unidad. Esto hará que la unidad asuma que usted tiene algo de familiar con las fuentes del saber. Este paso debería solucionar la falla, sino proceda al tercer paso. 

3. En una forma potente recite la ley de ohm a la unidad, esto le demostrará más allá de toda sombra de duda que usted sabe algo. Este es un paso drástico y sólo debe ser intentado después de que los dos primeros fallen. 

4. Golpee la unidad suavemente. Esto puede requerir una caída de uno a dos metros, preferiblemente en un piso de concreto. Sin embargo usted debería ser cuidadoso, bajo ningún concepto debería dañar el piso. Aún así, este es un paso sumamente drástico, y si este falla no hay nada que hacer, pero proceda al paso cinco. 

5. Agregue un transistor. Esto probará que usted está familiarizado con su diseño. También le dará una carga adicional a llevar, y usted incrementa su ventaja. Si estos cinco pasos fallan usted deberá proceder al más drástico de todos. Este paso rara vez es necesario y debe ser usado solamente como solución. 

6. ¡¡APRENDA! 


salu2


----------



## zopilote (Nov 4, 2007)

Han probado golpeando el varicap, si se compone con el golpe dentro de este está el problema, y tal vez tengan que cambirle esa pieza.


----------

